# SR20DET Red top questions



## Pradamuimui (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, one of my friends is doing a SR20DET red top swap (the one with the all wheel drive transmission) into his 1997 200SX. I already have the stock transmission bolted up to the SR20DET engine, and the ECU reprogrammed. So what else do I have to do besides drop the engine into the car?? I heard that I would have to modify the wiring harness to make it work with the OBDI engine since the Sr20 is OBDII?? If you cant help me please send me in the right direction. Thanks guys.


----------



## Pradamuimui (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Pradamuimui said:


> Thanks for all of the help guys.


Moved to Forced Induction. People here are more likely to be able to help you.

Lew


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

probably need to recalibrate the TPS, and might need couple different connectors or something on the harness. Not sure though.


----------

